# Lothsdale Investments ltd.



## emmetkt (3 Nov 2010)

Does anyone have a telephone number for this company? I'm paying back an MBNA debt to them and i think I'm near the end of it soon but I have lost their contact details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redfedora (3 Nov 2010)

can't give you a phone number but their registered address from the CRO is 

9 SEVILLE PLACE
DUBLIN 1.

which is according to google maps the address for 

Hugh J Ward & Co Solicitors
9 Seville Place
1, Co. Dublin
01 819 7010

not uncommon for a company to have their registered offices with their solicitor or accountant. maybe give wards a call they may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

